# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Ένδειξη στάθμης καυσίμου

## TasosM

Καλησπέρα σε όλους ! Ψάχνοντας έπεσα πάνω σε αυτή τη δημοσίευση σχετικά με την ένδειξη της στάθμης καυσίμου,είδα το κύκλωμα που έδωσε ο FILMAN και σκέφτομαι να το κατασκευάσω και εδώ θα ήθελα τα φώτα σας …

To κύκλωμα που έδωσε ο FILMAN
DFG.JPG


Το φλοτέρ στο ντεπόζιτο είναι με τρία καλώδια και η μέτρηση έδειξε τα εξής :
floter.JPG

1)Πως θα πρέπει να τροποποιήσω το παραπάνω κύκλωμα για να μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω (καλιμπράρω) με το δικό μου φλοτέρ; Γίνεται να βάλω κάποιο-α τρίμερ για να μπορώ να ρυθμίσω την ελάχιστη και την μέγιστη τιμή;

2)Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το κύκλωμα δεν έχει τα led κολλημένα πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά σε καλώδιοταινία μήκους 1-1,5μ;

3) Αν αντί για 10 leds συνδέσω τα πρώτα 5 ή 6 και το ρυθμίσω ώστε το 5ο πχ led να είναι η maximum στάθμη καυσίμου, θα έχει πρόβλημα το κύκλωμα;


Συγχωρήστε τις (πιθανόν απλές) απορίες μου αλλά οι γνώσεις μου στα ηλεκτρονικά είναι κάπως περιορισμένες.

Τάσος

P.S η μοτο είναι στα 12v (και κοντά στα 14 όταν λειτουργεί ο κινητήρας)

----------


## navar

να φανταστώ οτι είναι κάτι σε honda , chaly η GLX ???
τώρα βάζεις ιδέες για το δικό μου παλιό τσαλάκι !
λοιπόν θα απαντήσω σε αυτά που ξέρω , για τα υπόλοιπα υπάρχει ο φίλλιπος !

2) όχι κανένα πρόβλημα , ακόμα καλύτερα μπορείς να κάνεις δύο πλακέτες , μία για το κύκλωμα και μια μικρότερη για τα led και αυτά να συνδεθούνε με καλωδιοταινία !
3) αν θέλεις ακριβώς τα μισά led είναι ακόμα πιο έυκολα , απλά παραλείπεις τα μισά ! που είναι ενδοιάμεσα ! δηλαδή συνδέεις το 2-4-6-8-10 και έτσι έχεις την ίδια αναλογικότητα αλλα με 50% λιγότερη λεπτομέρεια !
4) για τάση τροφοδοσίας νομίζω οτι το LM3914 που έχει το κύκλωμα δουλέυει και σε λιγότερα Volt !λογικά θα δουλέυει και στα 9ν πχ, απλά χα χρειαστεί να ρυθμιστεί η φωτεινότητα , σε αυτήν την περίπτωση βάζεις ενα LM7809... αυτό το λμ θα σου σταθεροποιήσει την τάση στα 9 και θα είσαι κύριος !

για τα υπόλοιπα κάνε υπομονή , τα πρωινά εμφανίζεται ο φίλλιπος !

----------


## TasosM

Κοντά έπεσες ! Είναι ένα honda super cub 70 το οποίο ήταν παρατημένο για καμια 10αριά χρόνια στην πυλωτή μου και το έτρωγαν οι σκόνες και η σκουριά... Αφού βρήκα χρόνο είπα να το αποκαταστήσω και αντί του σκούτερ να έχω αυτό για τις μετακινήσεις.

Σήμερα το πρωί έκανα μια περαντζάδα στα καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών της πόλης μου και κατέληξα ότι θα παραγγείλω από κανένα eshop... δε βρήκα ούτε πλακέτα διάτρητη, ούτε το Lm358, ούτε βάσεις για τα ολοκληρωμένα. Με κοιτούσαν σαν εξωγήινο χαχαχαχα

----------


## sv4lqcnik

και νομιζα οτι μονο στην δικη μου περιοχη συνεβαινε αυτο αλλα τωρα υπαρχει και παρηγορια  :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## TasosM

Νίκο άστα να πάνε, γύρισα 4-5 καταστήματα και σε όλα έφαγα άκυρο, αλλά αγόρασα τελικά διάτρητη πλακέτα και βάσεις από το Internet κ πιθανότατα από Δευτέρα να τα έχω. 

Για το κύκλωμα θα ακολουθήσω και την συμβουλή του Κωνσταντίνου με το LM7809 έτσι ώστε να παίζει σταθεροποιημένη η τάση στα 9V ...Επίσης αν κατάλαβα καλά για να καλιμπράρω το 3419 πρέπει να βάλω το τριμεράκι στο REFADJ; Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να υπολογίσω τα Ohms ή το σκέφτομαι τελείως λάθος γιατί στο κύκλωμα του FILMAN το φλοτέρ είναι 5-90 

Ξέθαψα και ένα ράστερ που είχα μια φορά και ένα καιρό γιατί λέω να κάνω καμία δοκιμή πρώτα και μετά να το φτιάξω στην πλακέτα για να είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα δουλέψει σωστά...

----------


## navar

απο εκεί που θα πάρεις τα υπόλοιπα υλικά ,
πάρε μία αντίσταση 33ohm (άδειο τεπόζιτο)
και ακόμα μία 570ohm (γεμάτο τεπόζιτο )
ετσι θα μπορέσεις να πειραματιστείς και να καταλήξεις στο τελικό κύκλωμα χωρίς να παλέυεις πάνω στο μηχανάκι και παλέυοντας γεμίζοντας και αδειάζοντας το τεπόζιτο !

----------


## TasosM

Κωσταντίνε το φλοτέρ αυτή τη στιγμή το έχω ήδη βγάλει από το μηχανάκι για να κάνω δοκιμές! Όυτε που το σκέφτηκα καθόλου αντί για το ίδιο το φλοτέρ να πάρω δυο αντιστάσεις... Καλά να πάθω! όποιος δεν έχει μυαλό έχει ... κατσαβίδια  :Lol:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

τασο μην το παιρνεις τοσο βαρια αφου το εχεισ στα χερια το φλοτερ μπορεισ να πετυχεις καλυτερες υποδιαιρεσεις και ακριβεια ετσι ειναι καλυτερα αφου να φανταστεις εγω θελω να παραλληλησω και να προσαρμοσω ενα για το αυτοκινητο και περιμενω καταλλη ευκαιρια να βγαλω το φλοτερ απο το τεποζιτο για να βρω ακριβως τι κολπο θα κανω . το μικροβιο βλεπεις δεν φευγει ευκολα.. :Rolleyes:  :Biggrin:  :Lol:

----------


## navar

νομίζω πως άμα το παραλυρήσεις και είναι 2 κυκλώματα μέτρησης , θα γίνει μπάχαλο , καθώς κάθε κύκλωμα θα βλέπει και την αντίστγαση του άλλου κυκλώματος και θα παίρνεις άλλα ντάλον ενδείξεις !

(αν ισχύει αυτό που μόλισ σκέφτηκα θα λιποθυμήσω απο χαρά )

----------


## mihalas2

και η δικη μου εκδοχη .

πριν πολλα πολλα χρονια το ειχα φτιαξει σε ενα VW που ειχα με μεγαλη επιτυχια!!!

απλο και σιγουρο

φιλικα μιχαλης




μι3.jpg

----------


## TasosM

Μιχάλη αυτό και αν είναι ιδιοκατασκευή, μπράβο! Όπως το είπες απλό και  σίγουρο αλλά το ρημάδι το μηχανάκι δεν εχει χώρο για τέτοιες κατασκευές.  Εδώ τα ledakia και σκέφτομαι που θα τα βάλω χωρίς να καταστρέψω το κοντέρ κτλ  :Biggrin: 

Νίκο βαριά δεν το πέρνω (ακόμα  :Rolleyes: ), περιμένω να έρθουν τα ανταλλακτικά, να κάνω τις δοκιμές και έχουμε χρόνο για αναστεναγμούς μετά χαχα. 

Κωσταντίνε, κάθησε κάτω και πάρε και ένα ποτήρι νερό δίπλα σου........
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
....
πιθανότατα έχεις δίκιο !  :Biggrin:

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> νομίζω πως άμα το παραλυρήσεις και είναι 2 κυκλώματα μέτρησης , θα γίνει μπάχαλο , καθώς κάθε κύκλωμα θα βλέπει και την αντίστγαση του άλλου κυκλώματος και θα παίρνεις άλλα ντάλον ενδείξεις !
> 
> (αν ισχύει αυτό που μόλισ σκέφτηκα θα λιποθυμήσω απο χαρά )



με τη χαρα θα μεινεις κωστα απογονος του πολυμηχανου ειμαι οπως αλωστε ολοι μας υπαρχουν πολοι τροποι να γινει και θα γινει αρκει να πιαστω και να εχω λασκα γιατι τωρα με την κριση δεν ειναι να διωχνουμε τιποτα

----------


## Danza

Εγώ θα έλεγα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε ενα απλό και ταπεινό vu-meter?

----------


## navar

> με τη χαρα θα μεινεις κωστα απογονος του πολυμηχανου ειμαι οπως αλωστε ολοι μας υπαρχουν πολοι τροποι να γινει και θα γινει αρκει να πιαστω και να εχω λασκα γιατι τωρα με την κριση δεν ειναι να διωχνουμε τιποτα



δεν αντιλέγω οτι λύση θα βρεθεί , αυτό είναι το μόνο ευκολο, αλλα αν το βάλεις κατευθείαν , μάλλον θα έχω δίκιο (ίσως για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου )  :Smile: 





> Εγώ θα έλεγα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε ενα απλό και ταπεινό vu-meter?



και τί θα λές μετά ? έχω 15db ακόμα κάυσιμο ?
ή το μηχανάκι καίει 10db στα 100 ?
xoxoxoxoooxox

----------


## Danza

> δεν αντιλέγω οτι λύση θα βρεθεί , αυτό είναι το μόνο ευκολο, αλλα αν το βάλεις κατευθείαν , μάλλον θα έχω δίκιο (ίσως για πρώτη φορά στην ζωή μου ) 
> 
> 
> και τί θα λές μετά ? έχω 15db ακόμα κάυσιμο ?
> ή το μηχανάκι καίει 10db στα 100 ?
> xoxoxoxoooxox




Λοιπόν τα vu-meter μετράνε βόλτ σωστά? Το φλοτέρ στον ακροδέκτη που δίνει σήμα στο όργανο μέτρησης της στάθμης βγάζει όσα βόλτ αναλογούν στην θέση που βρίσκεται το φλοτέρ, λιγότερα βόλτ όταν είναι άδειο, και όσο ανεβαίνει η στάθμη τόσο ανεβαίνουν τα βόλτ, εξού και γιατί έχουν μεταβαλλόμενη αντίσταση, κινητό ποντεσιόμετρο με λίγα λόγια!

Σε πληροφορώ πως το δοκίμασα με vu-meter των 10 led και με ένα απλό ποντεσιόμετρο το "καλιμπράρισα" να μετράει ανάλογα το ντεπόζιτο....

----------


## navar

δεν είχα καμία αμφιβολία οτι δουλέυει , απλά είπα την κρυάδα μου διότι οι ενδείξεις αμα αφήσεις το κουτάκι που είναι το VU meter είναι σε DB  :Smile:

----------


## Danza

> δεν είχα καμία αμφιβολία οτι δουλέυει , απλά είπα την κρυάδα μου διότι οι ενδείξεις αμα αφήσεις το κουτάκι που είναι το VU meter είναι σε DB



Φτιάχνεις άλλο κουτάκι  :Wink: 

Υ.γ. κρυάδες όλοι λέμε μην την ψάχνεις..... Άμα αναλύσουμε τι κρυάδες είπα εγώ και άλλα 1000 μέλη εδω μέσα τόσα χρόνια θα μας βρεί το 2012 χαχαχαχαχα

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...Το φλοτέρ στο ντεπόζιτο είναι με τρία καλώδια και η μέτρηση έδειξε ...
> Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το κύκλωμα δεν έχει τα led κολλημένα πάνω στην πλακέτα αλλά σε καλωδιοταινία μήκους 1-1,5μ;
> Αν αντί για 10 leds συνδέσω τα πρώτα 5 ή 6 και το ρυθμίσω ...



Γειά σου Τάσο,
εφόσον το φλοτέρ σου δίνει αντίσταση από 33Ω έως 567Ω (προφανώς εσωτερικά έχει ένα ποτενσιόμετρο 600Ω), μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το παρακάτω κύκλωμα με το LM317L που είναι ένας ρυθμιζόμενος σταθεροποιητής τάσης. Στη θέση του ποτενσιομέτρου ρύθμισης θα συνδέσεις τη μεταβλητή αντίσταση του φλοτέρ. Το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι έξοδος περίπου από 1.5V έως 4.5V.



Μετά μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις το LM3914 για γραμμική ένδειξη της τάσης από 0V έως 5V και να διαλέξεις ποια LED είναι αντιπροσωπευτικά για τις ενδιάμεσες στάθμες του ρεζερβουάρ. Θα συνδέσεις όσα LED θέλεις. Το παρακάτω κύκλωμα είναι από το datasheet του LM3914 και δουλεύει σε μορφή μπάρας (ανάβουν όλα όταν έχεις τάση 5V). Αν θέλεις να ανάβει ένα ένα (dot mode) θα αποσυνδέσεις το pin 9. Η τάση τροφοδοσίας του LM3914 και των LED μπορεί να είναι μετά τη δίοδο στο προηγούμενο κύκλωμα (Vin του LM317L).



Θα βάλεις τον πυκνωτή που έχει με διακεκομμένες γραμμές, όλοι οι πυκνωτές ας είναι στα 25V και μπορείς να τοποθετήσεις μακριά τα LED με την καλωδιοταινία.

Με λίγο παραπάνω μελέτη θα μπορούσαμε να φτιάξουμε το LM3914 να μετρά ακριβώς την κλίμακα που χρειάζεσαι στα 10 LED (το περιγράφει το datasheet) αλλά νομίζω εδώ χρειάζεται απλά να κάνεις επιλογή 5 από τα 10 LED που σε καλύπτουν.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

TasosM (11-07-11)

----------


## minusplus

Γιώργο, σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα του datasheet lm3914 απο 0-5V. Γιατι να μη βάλει ένα διαιρέτη τάσης?
1.JPG

 Ενα πρόχειρο σχέδιο

----------

GeorgeVita (11-07-11), 

TasosM (11-07-11)

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Γιώργο, σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα του datasheet lm3914 από 0-5V. Γιατί να μη βάλει ένα διαιρέτη τάσης;



*!*
Για να το κάνουμε ... πιο δύσκολο! Με το regulator θα μπορούσε να στείλει μακριά το σήμα το οποίο θα είναι σταθερό ανεξάρτητα της τάσης τροφοδοσίας, αλλά εδώ νομίζω τον καλύπτει ο απλός διαιρέτης που αναφέρεις.

Εχεις δίκιο, αν και δεν θα έχει σταθερή τάση 12V οπότε η έξοδος θα "παίζει", μετά από δοκιμή μπορεί πάλι να βρει ποια LED δίνουν αρκετά καλή ένδειξη.
Στο διαιρέτη που βάζεις με 14V θα δίνει έξοδο από 0.22V έως 3.78V ενώ με 12V θα δίνει από 0.19V έως 3.24V. Με την έξτρα αντίσταση στο 1ΚΩ θα έχει Vmax=5V. Το LM3914 με full scale 5V ανάβει τα LED ανά 0.5V. Με την τάση στα 14V η έξοδος θα πηγαίνει έως 5V ενώ με τα 12V έως 4.25V. Ας δοκιμάσει.

G

----------


## GeorgeVita

Τελικά να καταλήξουμε σε ένα κύκλωμα με το 78L09 που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω:



Σταθεροποίηση τάσης στα 9VDC, διαιρέτης τάσης με αντίσταση 430Ω, ρεύμα στον διαιρέτη 9V/(600Ω+430Ω)=8.7mA, τάση εξόδου προς μέτρηση από  0.29V έως 4.95V, γραμμική ένδειξη στα LED με το LM3914. Τάση τροφοδοσίας LM3914 και VLED στα 9V.

Υπάρχει και μια σημείωση: αν τελικά χρησιμοποιηθεί "BAR mode" με όλα τα LED θα πρέπει να μειώσουμε το ρεύμα των LED για να μην περάσουμε τα 100mA του 78L09. Σε "DOT mode" ή με επιλογή μόνο 5 LED δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα.  

G

----------

minusplus (13-07-11), 

TasosM (11-07-11)

----------


## TasosM

> Εγώ θα έλεγα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε ενα απλό και ταπεινό vu-meter?



Το σκέφτηκα για ένα έτοιμο smart kit led vu meter αλλά φοβήθηκα ότι θα είναι ποιο δύσκολη η προσαρμογή του έτοιμου κυκλώματος από την κατασκευή ενός νέου ειδικά γι αυτό το σκοπό !

----------


## TasosM

> Γιώργο, σύμφωνα με το κύκλωμα του datasheet lm3914 απο 0-5V. Γιατι να μη βάλει ένα διαιρέτη τάσης?
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21813
>  Ενα πρόχειρο σχέδιο








> Τελικά να καταλήξουμε σε ένα κύκλωμα με το 78L09 που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω:
> 
> 
> 
> Σταθεροποίηση τάσης στα 9VDC, διαιρέτης τάσης με αντίσταση 430Ω, ρεύμα  στον διαιρέτη 9V/(600Ω+430Ω)=8.7mA, τάση εξόδου προς μέτρηση από  0.29V  έως 4.95V, γραμμική ένδειξη στα LED με το LM3914. Τάση τροφοδοσίας  LM3914 και VLED στα 9V.
> 
> Υπάρχει και μια σημείωση: αν τελικά χρησιμοποιηθεί "BAR mode" με όλα τα  LED θα πρέπει να μειώσουμε το ρεύμα των LED για να μην περάσουμε τα  100mA του 78L09. Σε "DOT mode" ή με επιλογή μόνο 5 LED δεν έχουμε  πρόβλημα.  
> 
> G



Σας ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για το χρόνο σας και για τα κυκλώματα. 

Απορία : αν κατάλαβα καλά στο κύκλωμα που είχα δεί στην άλλη δημοσίευση το LM358 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να αντιστρέψει την τάση και να δουλέψει με το φλοτέρ συνδεμένο στη γείωση και όχι στο (+). Είναι ασφαλές να το αφήσουμε εκτός κυκλώματος και να δώσουμε το (+) από το LM7809 από το φλοτέρ;

Δυστυχώς ακόμα να παραλάβω τα υλικά που παρήγγειλα από την Παρασκευή και φοβάμαι μήπως έπεσα σε κανένα κοιμισμένο... οπότε αν κάποιος γνωρίζει κανένα αξιόπιστο ελληνικό eshop για ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα ας μου στείλει ένα pm (για να μην θεωρηθεί και διαφήμιση) γιατί αν δε μου τα στείλουν μέχρι αύριο-μεθαύριο θα καταλήξω στο ebay που σημαίνει 1-2 βδομάδες καθυστέρηση...

Τάσος

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Απορία : αν κατάλαβα καλά στο κύκλωμα που είχα δεί στην άλλη δημοσίευση το LM358 χρησιμοποιήθηκε για να αντιστρέψει την τάση και να δουλέψει με το φλοτέρ συνδεμένο στη γείωση και όχι στο (+). Είναι ασφαλές να το αφήσουμε εκτός κυκλώματος και να δώσουμε το (+) από το LM7809 από το φλοτέρ;



Στα κυκλώματα που έδειξα ο ένας ακροδέκτης του φλοτέρ συνδέεται στη γείωση αλλά έχουμε ρεύμα 8mA μέσα από το ποτενσιόμετρό του. ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω αν αυτό είναι ασφαλές. Καλύτερα να πάρεις επιπλέον γνώμες.
G

----------


## TasosM

Λες να τα καταφέρουμε και να γίνει πύραυλος (κυριολεκτικά  :Biggrin: ); Πόσο εύκολο είναι να κάνουμε την αντιστροφή με το LM358 στο κύκλωμά σου για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα απογειωθώ ;

Τάσος

----------


## GeorgeVita

> Πόσο εύκολο είναι να κάνουμε την αντιστροφή με το LM358 στο κύκλωμά σου για να είμαστε σίγουροι ότι δεν θα απογειωθώ;



Υπάρχουν φλοτέρ ρεζερβουάρ που έχουν χαμηλή αντίσταση όταν είναι γεμάτα και υψηλή όταν είναι άδεια (όπως αυτό για το σχέδιο στο 1ο σχόλιο). Το δικό σου έχει 3 ακροδέκτες και υποθέτω ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις την πλευρά "χαμηλή αντίσταση=άδειο" για απλούστερο κύκλωμα χωρίς αναστροφή. Σε περίπτωση που κοπεί το καλώδιο θα βλέπεις "γεμάτο".

Θέματα ασφάλειας:
Για να πάρεις ένδειξη κυκλοφορεί ένα ρεύμα μέσα από το ποτενσιόμετρο και δημιουργείται μια τάση στους ακροδέκτες πλην της γείωσης (στην περίπτωσή σου αναφέρεις συνολικά 3 ακροδέκτες).  Δεν τίθεται θέμα αντιστροφής γιατί χρησιμοποιώ τη γείωση στο φλοτέρ. Θα μπορούσαμε να ρυθμίσουμε το κύκλωμα για μέτρηση με χαμηλότερη τάση και ρεύμα αλλά ΔΕΝ γνωρίζω ποιες είναι οι προδιαγραφές ασφαλείας (τάση, ένταση) για να προχωρήσω στη διόρθωση του κυκλώματος.

Χρειαζόμαστε τεχνικές αναφορές ή έμπειρη γνώμη (ακόμη και με παραλληλισμό έτοιμων κυκλωμάτων) για νοιώσουμε "ασφαλείς". Τα ίδια ισχύουν και για το αρχικό σχέδιο που έδειξες στο 1ο σχόλιο.

G

Υ.Γ. λέξεις κλειδιά για ανεύρεση βιβλιογραφίας: fuel gauge sender

----------


## TasosM

Γιώργο καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ για το χρόνο σου,

μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και διάβασμα τα συμπεράσματα είναι τα εξής :

1) Οι ποιο πολλοί κατασκευαστές χρησιμοποιούν το μεγάλη αντίσταση = άδειο και μικρή αντίσταση = γεμάτο για λόγους πρακτικούς (πχ με κομμένο καλώδιο δεν θα έχεις εσφαλμένη ένδειξη γεμάτου ρεζερβουάρ συνεχώς) αλλά και ασφάλειας καθώς με την μικρότερη αντίσταση έχεις τη maximum ένταση ρεύματος αλλά δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα ανάφλεξης καθώς η υγρή βενζίνη είναι δύσκολη στο να "αρπάξει" σε περίπτωση σπινθήρα. (για να γίνει ανάφλεξη πρέπει να πετύχεις μια συγκεκριμένη αναλογία αέρα και αναθυμιάσεων η οποία είναι απίθανο να επιτευχθεί ακόμη και με άδειο ντεπόζιτο και πολλές αναθυμιάσεις)

2) Όσο και αν έψαξα (και ρώτησα σήμερα μηχανικούς και ηλεκτρολόγους αυτοκινήτων) δεν βρήκα κάποια τεκμηριωμένη άποψη για το θέμα. Επεκτείνοντας την αναζήτηση στα αγγλικά (με έσωσες καθώς δεν το έψαχνα σαν fuel sender unit αλλά κάτι σε φλοτέρ) βρήκα τις προδιαγραφές που έχουν οι αμερικάνοι για τα αυτοκίνητα αλλά και για τα αεροσκάφη που χρησιμοποιούν τέτοιο τύπου αισθητήρα :

UL913 specs.JPG

Κατέληξα λοιπόν ότι οι περισσότεροι κατασκευαστές δουλεύουν με ένταση στο φλοτέρ που κυμαίνεται από 4mA-15mA.

Οπότε για να μη σε ζαλίζω με καινούρια ζητήματα και πρέπει να κάνουμε τροποποιήσεις κάθε 3 κ λίγο το ζητούμενο είναι :

Α) το κύκλωμα να δουλέψει με ρεύμα έντασης 4mA-15mA να διαρρέει το φλοτέρ και τάσης ~4-5 volts

Β) αν γίνεται να ακολουθήσουμε το "πρότυπο"  μεγάλη αντίσταση = άδειο και μικρή αντίσταση = γεμάτο

Γ) Αντί για σταθερές αντιστάσεις να βάλουμε τριμερς ώστε να μπορούμε να καλιμπράρουμε την ελάχιστη και την μέγιστη ένδειξη του LM3914 στα leds (αν αλλαχτεί το φλοτέρ με άλλο διαφορετικής αντίστασης να μπορώ να το φέρω στα ίσα του)

Δ) Τα leds ας τα υπολογίζουμε για δέκα σε BAR mode (βρήκα ένα led graph bar που μπορεί να χωράει στο καντράν μια χαρά)

E) Αν μπορούμε με το ίδιο κύκλωμα να τροφοδοτήσουμε και ένα ξεχωριστό led που αναβοσβήνει όταν το καύσιμο πέφτει κάτω από συγκεκριμένο όριο (λογικά και εδώ με τρίμερ για να ρυθμίζουμε πότε θέλουμε να ανάβει)


Τάσος

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ...μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο και διάβασμα τα συμπεράσματα είναι ...



Παρόμοια συμπεράσματα έβγαλα και εγώ χωρίς όμως να βρω κάποιο συγκεκριμένο πρότυπο ώστε να αποκτήσουμε την "τυπική γνώση". Εφόσον θέλεις να συνεχίσεις με "μεγάλη αντίσταση=άδειο" που είναι και η πλειοψηφία των κυκλωμάτων, μάλλον επιστρέφουμε στη ρύθμιση του αρχικού *κυκλώματος του FILMAN*. Μάλλον αρκεί η αλλαγή της αντίστασης R1 σε 1200Ω. Ας περιμένουμε την άποψή του διαβάζοντας παράλληλα το datasheet του LM3914.  Για αναλαμπές σε "dot mode" θα δοκιμάσεις με αλλαγές την ιδέα του κυκλώματος στη σελ.13 "Bar display with alarm flasher".

*edit:*
Κάνε μια καταχώρηση στο παρόμοιο θέμα "Lm358 - Ενδειξη Βενζινης & LM3914" απ' όπου  προέρχεται το κύκλωμα που έδειξες για να το δει ο Φίλιππος.

Παραλλαγή των προηγούμενων κυκλωμάτων μπορεί να δώσει "έως 5V και έως 5-10mA" για να είσαι εντός ορίων ασφαλείας. Καλύτερα να βρεθεί πρότυπο με τις προδιαγραφές.

G

----------


## minusplus

Όταν αρχίζουν κ ζορίζουν τα πράγματα ένας μ/ε με A/D σου λύνει τα χέρια κ μπορείς εκτός απο ένδειξη καυσίμου να παίρνεις κ τις στροφές του κινητήρα.
Άμα κάτσω θα σου πώ κ άλλα.
 Ας δούμε όμως τι μπορεί να γίνει με ένα lm3914.

----------


## TasosM

Γιώργο και σήμερα ότι ελεύθερο χρόνο είχα τον έφαγα στο ψάξιμο αλλά τζίφος... δεν πήρα ικανοποιητική απάντηση από κανέναν. Οι παραπάνω τιμές (<=25mA κτλ) είναι από το πρότυπο "UL943 Standard for Ground-Fault Circuit-Interrupters" οπότε πιστεύω πως μας καλύπτει αν είμαστε ακόμη ποιο κάτω όπως έγραψες (έως 5V και έως 5-10mA).

To datasheet του 3914 το διάβασα και αυτό που λέει ".....the display will flash when that LED lights,and at any higher input signal....." δε το πολυκατάλαβα (ίσως φταίει η ζέστη). Τι ακριβώς θα αναβοσβήνει; Το εν λόγω led; όλα τα προηγούμενα/επόμενα ή όλα; Βασικά με μπερδεύει το "and at any higher input signal". Μήπως κάνει ακριβώς το αντίθετο; πχ ;όταν φτάσει στο led που θα κάνουμε την συνδεσμολογία θα αναβοσβήνει από εκεί και πάνω;

Θα κάνω και μια δημοσίευση στο άλλο θέμα μήπως και μπορεί και o FILMAN να βοηθήσει!





> Όταν αρχίζουν κ ζορίζουν τα πράγματα ένας μ/ε με A/D σου λύνει τα χέρια κ μπορείς εκτός απο ένδειξη καυσίμου να παίρνεις κ τις στροφές του κινητήρα.
> Άμα κάτσω θα σου πώ κ άλλα.
> Ας δούμε όμως τι μπορεί να γίνει με ένα lm3914.



[άσχετος mode ON]
το μ/ε και το A/D τι σημαίνουν (μη βαράτε)
[άσχετος mode OFF]

----------


## GeorgeVita

edit:




> το μ/ε και το A/D τι σημαίνουν



μ/ε=μΕ=μC=μικροεπεξεργαστής, A/D=μετατροπέας αναλογικών σημάτων σε ψηφιακή μορφή
Η ιδέα είναι ότι με ένα μC κατάλληλα προγραμματισμένο η εφαρμογή υλοποιείται σε 8pins συν ένα σταθεροποιητή τάσης. Σχεδιάζοντας ένα "προϊόν" είναι η μόνη λύση. Για ερασιτεχνικό "upgrade" σε όχημα δεν αξίζει τον κόπο αν δεν γνωρίζεις να σχεδιάζεις με μC.
G

----------

TasosM (14-07-11)

----------


## FILMAN

Τι ακριβώς θέλεις;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Γειά σου Φίλιππε, απαντώ "α.α.":
ότι γράφει στο αρχικό σχόλιο δηλαδή "πως να ρυθμίσει το κύκλωμα για χρήση σε αισθητήριο 33Ω=γεμάτο, 567Ω=άδειο".
Σε άλλη καταχώρηση αναφέρει και αν μπορεί να έχει blinking στο άδειο αλλά νομίζω είναι "έξτρα".

Στα υπόλοιπα σχόλια κάναμε ένα μεγάλο κύκλο με τάσεις και εντάσεις με Vreg αλλά δεν καλυφθήκαμε!
(άγνοια στα επίπεδα τάσης-έντασης για θέματα ασφάλειας)

Το κύκλωμά σου έχει χαμηλή τάση και ρεύμα στο αισθητήριο. Αυξάνοντας την R1 σε 750Ω πετυχαίνουμε τάση στο Rhi=53-530mV, με αλλαγή και της R3 σε 470Ω ανεβάζουμε και την SIGin σε 56mV. Κατά τη γνώμη σου είναι αρκετό ρεύμα οδήγησης του αισθητηρίου  0.9-1.6mA; Τα LEDs θα ανάψουν γραμμικά; Δεν γνωρίζω τι συμπεριφορά έχει το αισθητήριο σε σχέση με τον όγκο καυσίμου.

Για πρακτικότητα παραθέτω το πιθανό προσαρμοσμένο κύκλωμα:



Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------

TasosM (14-07-11)

----------


## FILMAN

Στο αρχικό κύκλωμα ο λόγος της R1 προς την ελάχιστη και μέγιστη τιμή του αισθητηρίου είναι 32 και 2 αντίστοιχα.
Στην τροποποίησή σου οι αντίστοιχες τιμές είναι 22.7 και 1.3.
Αυτό μάλλον σημαίνει ότι οι ενδείξεις που θα πάρει κανείς θα είναι λάθος.
Τώρα όσο για τη γραμμικότητα δεν ξέρουμε αν η αντίσταση του αισθητήρα αλλάζει γραμμικά με το περιεχόμενο του ρεζερβουάρ, αλλά και αν είναι έτσι εφόσον αυτός συμμετέχει σε διαιρέτη τάσης έτσι όπως είναι η τάση εξόδου δεν θα είναι γραμμική γιατί θα έχει μορφή (Κ * P1) / (R1 + P1)...
To αρχικό κύκλωμα το σχεδίασα για ένα παιδί που ήθελε κάτι τέτοιο και δεν το έχω φτιάξει στην πράξη. Πάντως κατά την κίνηση του οχήματος η ένδειξη θα χορεύει διότι δεν υπάρχει βαθμίδα ολοκλήρωσης.

----------

TasosM (14-07-11)

----------


## GeorgeVita

Θα ήταν ενδιαφέρον να γνωρίζαμε την αντίσταση που δίνει το αισθητήριο σε σχέση με τον όγκο καυσίμου (λ.χ. ανά μισό λίτρο έως τα 4 που χωράει). Ετσι θα μπορούσαμε να υπολογίσουμε τις ενδιάμεσες τιμές και να ελέγξουμε τη συμπεριφορά οποιουδήποτε κυκλώματος. Με ένα 4-πλό συγκριτή θα είχε 4 σημεία και ένα έξτρα για το "άδειο". Βέβαια μη ξεχνάμε ότι υπάρχουν και οι δοκιμές! Αν φτιάξει κάποιος το κύκλωμα βλέπει τη συμπεριφορά και ίσως μπορεί να επιλέξει τα αντιπροσωπευτικά LED (λ.χ. 1-2-4-7-10).
G

----------


## FILMAN

Πράγματι, με απλούς συγκριτές θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί γραμμική ένδειξη άσχετα με τη γραμμικότητα του αισθητήρα ή το σχήμα του ρεζερβουάρ. Με 2 κομμάτια LM339 θα μπορούσε να έχει κανείς ένδειξη 8 σημείων σε μορφή μπάρας.

----------


## TasosM

Γιώργο ευχαριστώ για την «θεωρία» και όντως δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προγραμματίσω μικροεπεξεργαστή καθώς δεν υπάρχουν ούτε οι γνώσεις αλλά ούτε εξοπλισμός.

Φίλιππε ευχαριστώ για τη βόλτα σου από το θέμα και για τα σχόλια – παρατηρήσεις σου. 

Θα κατασκευάσω το κύκλωμα που προσάρμοσε ο Γιώργος και θα κάνω μετρήσεις με το ρεζερβουάρ για να δω τι ενδείξεις δίνει. Το θέμα είναι πως τα υλικά δεν έχουν έρθει ακόμη (ποιο γρήγορα θα έρθουν από το ebay τελικά) οπότε προς το παρόν μπορώ μόνο να περιμένω.

Αν έχω το μηχανάκι στα χέρια μου μέχρι το Σάββατο(έχει πάει για συντήρηση του κινητήρα για να θυμηθεί τις δόξες του), μπορώ να κάνω μετρήσεις ανά μισό λίτρο όπως προτείνετε και να έχουμε ακριβώς τις ενδείξεις που θέλουμε.





> …. Πάντως κατά την κίνηση του οχήματος η ένδειξη θα χορεύει διότι δεν υπάρχει βαθμίδα ολοκλήρωσης.



Αυτό μπορεί να αντιμετωπιστεί;

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, προσθέτοντας μια βαθμίδα ολοκλήρωσης με σταθερά χρόνου καμιά 10ριά δευτερόλεπτα.

----------


## TasosM

Λοιπόν πετάχτηκα στο συνεργείο και πήρα το φλοτέρ για μετρήσεις. Αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι ότι η αντίσταση ΔΕΝ αλλάζει με μικρά βήματα αλλά είναι σαν να υπάρχουν 13 "σκάλες", πχ από το τελείως άδειο που είναι 0,5676ΚΩ δεν πέφτει στα 0,5675 -> 0,5674 -> 0,5673 αλλά "πηδάει" στην επόμενη "σκάλα" που είναι το 0,5241ΚΩ (ελπίζω να το εξηγώ σωστά)

Παραθέτω και το πινακάκι με τις μετρήσεις :
ΜετρήσειςΦλοτερ2.JPG

Σύμφωνα με τον κατασκευαστή η χωρητικότητα είναι 4,0lt και η ρεζέρβα είναι τα 0,8lt. 

Επειδή από όσο θυμάμαι για να μπουν 4 λίτρα στο ρεζερβουάρ πρέπει το μηχανάκι να είναι στημένο τελείως οριζόντια και να φτάσει η βενζίνη μέχρι την τάπα, στο πινακάκι υπολόγισα το Full Tank led (led10) να είναι αναμμένο από την μέτρηση 0,7970ΚΩ, δηλαδή από τα ~3.7lt που πρακτικά χωράνε στο γέμισμα απροβλημάτιστα….

Αντίστοιχα το Empty Tank led (led01) είναι στη μέτρηση 0,4345ΚΩ που αντιστοιχεί στα ~0,92lt (πολύ κοντά στη ρεζέρβα που δίνει ο κατασκευαστής)

Τέλος αυτό που ονομάζω fuel warning led να ανάβει από τα 0,4712ΚΩ και πάνω!





> Ναι, προσθέτοντας μια βαθμίδα ολοκλήρωσης με σταθερά χρόνου καμιά 10ριά δευτερόλεπτα.



Sorry για την ασχετοσύνη μου, εννοείς με κάποιο πυκνωτάκι που θα υπολογίσουμε την χωρητικότητα ανάλογα το χρόνο καθυστέρησης που θέλουμε;

----------


## GeorgeVita

> ... παρατήρησα είναι ότι η αντίσταση ΔΕΝ αλλάζει με μικρά βήματα...



Καλά είναι τα βήματα, έχουν γραμμικότητα με αύξηση της αντίστασης κατά Μ.Ο. 45Ω ανά 300ml (σε 13 ενδείξεις).

Για να έχουμε "γραμμική έξοδο" θα τροφοδοτήσουμε το αισθητήριο με σταθερό ρεύμα λ.χ. πηγή ρεύματος με το LM317L


Το LM317L μπορεί να σταθεροποιήσει σωστά με ελάχιστο ρεύμα 2.5mA για τάση Vin-Vout έως 15V. 
Επιλέγω ρεύμα Iout=1.25V/390Ω=*3.2mA* και τάση εισόδου στο LM317L από regulator 5V για να έχουμε "ασφάλεια με κομμένο ή βραχυκυκλωμένο αισθητήριο". Μέγιστο ρεύμα 2.5mA και μέγιστη τάση χαμηλότερη των 5V.


Η αναμενόμενη έξοδος από το αισθητήριο με ρεύμα οδήγησης 3.2mA θα είναι:



```
Isense=3.2mA

Rsense	Vout
------	----
 35 Ω	0.112 V (άδειο)
 80 Ω	0.256 V
125 Ω	0.400 V (ρεζέρβα)
170 Ω	0.544 V
213 Ω	0.682 V
258 Ω	0.826 V
300 Ω	0.960 V
345 Ω	1.104 V
389 Ω	1.245 V
435 Ω	1.392 V
471 Ω	1.507 V
524 Ω	1.677 V (γεμάτο)
568 Ω	1.818 V
```


Με "κανονική" συνδεσμολογία του LM3914 ρυθμισμένο κατάλληλα θα έχεις γραμμική ένδειξη (η τάση από το αισθητήριο θα μπει στο SIGin). Το αισθητήριο θα συνδεθεί "ανάποδα" από τα συνηθισμένα (μικρή αντίσταση=άδειο) και η ένδειξη θα είναι σε μπάρα.

Το τελικό "αναθεωρημένο" κύκλωμα είναι το:



Σημειώσεις: δεν έχω LM3914 για να το δοκιμάσω. Το ρεύμα των LED είναι ρυθμισμένο λίγο κάτω από 10mA για κάθε LED έτσι ώστε να μειωθεί η συνολική κατανάλωση. Θα πρέπει να βάλεις "καλά" LED μεγάλης φωτεινότητας ή μικρού ρεύματος. Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για τι ένδειξη θα έχεις όταν αδειάσει όλο το ρεζερβουάρ ή κοπεί το καλώδιο του αισθητηρίου. Ισως να μην ανάβει κανένα LED! Πρέπει να κάνεις δοκιμές για να ξέρουμε την συμπεριφορά του κυκλώματος.

Φιλικά,
Γιώργος

----------


## TasosM

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο,

Ας το προσπαθήσουμε ανάποδα λοιπόν (μικρή αντίσταση=άδειο) που είναι και ποιο εύκολο για να μη μπλέξουμε με mC κτλ αλλά και για να έχω το bar mode.

Θέματα ολοκλήρωσης και αναλαμπών εννοείς με την κίνηση της βενζίνης στο ντεπόζιτο; Όταν έψαχνα πληροφορίες για το "fuel sender" βρήκα ένα θέμα που έφτιαχναν έναν δείκτη βενζίνης με το LM3914 όπου τοποθέτησαν στο SIGin ένα ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή για να σταθεροποιήσουν την ένδειξη. 

Νομίζω ότι κάπου το είχα κρατήσει, θα το βρω και θα το επισυνάψω.

Τάσος

Edit το βρήκα:

1syndesmologia.gif

Η αλλαγή για το "slosh filter" τους :
2sloshfilter.gif

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μεταφέρθηκαν στο σχόλιο #40
G

----------

TasosM (15-07-11)

----------


## TasosM

Ευχαριστώ για το κύκλωμα Γιώργο! To θέμα είναι πως δεν φάνηκε το courier ακόμη  και αρχίζω και ανησυχώ  :Sad: ... 

Απορία : στην είσοδο θα το δώσουμε τα 12v; Στο 2ο post ο Kωνσταντίνος πρότεινε το 7809 για να σταθεροποιήσουμε την τάση στα 9v (καθώς όταν δουλεύει ο κινητήρας η τάση είναι ~14v) και αγόρασα καλού κακού 1 lm7809 και 1 lm7808 για να έχω για δοκιμές.

Απορία 2 : Το φλοτέρ εχει τρία καλώδια και για το παραπάνω κύκλωμα θα δουλέψω με το ζευγάρι άδειο=μικρή αντίσταση, γεμάτο=μεγάλη αντίσταση, γίνεται το άλλο ζευγάρι να κάνει το "fuel warning light", δηλαδή με ξεχωριστό κύκλωμα να τροφοδοτήσουμε ένα led που να μπορώ να το ρυθμίσω πότε θέλω να ανάβει ;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Μεταφέρθηκαν στο σχόλιο #40
G

----------


## TasosM

> Καλά είναι τα βήματα, έχουν γραμμικότητα με αύξηση της αντίστασης κατά Μ.Ο. 45Ω ανά 300ml (σε 13 ενδείξεις).
> 
> Για να έχουμε "γραμμική έξοδο" θα τροφοδοτήσουμε το αισθητήριο με σταθερό ρεύμα λ.χ. πηγή ρεύματος με το LM317L
> 
> 
> Το LM317L μπορεί να σταθεροποιήσει σωστά με ελάχιστο ρεύμα 2.5mA για τάση Vin-Vout έως 15V. 
> Επιλέγω ρεύμα Iout=1.25V/390Ω=*3.2mA* και τάση εισόδου στο LM317L από regulator 5V για να έχουμε "ασφάλεια με κομμένο ή βραχυκυκλωμένο αισθητήριο". Μέγιστο ρεύμα 2.5mA και μέγιστη τάση χαμηλότερη των 5V.
> 
> 
> ...




Καλησπέρα, 

ήμουν εκτός το ΣΚ και δεν πρόλαβα να ασχοληθώ! Σήμερα το βράδυ που πιάστηκα βλέπω ότι μου λείπουν κάποια ανταλλακτικά! Θα πεταχτώ αύριο να τα αγοράσω αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι πάλι θα φάω άκυρο για τα ολοκληρωμένα και θα πρέπει να παραγγείλω από internet!

Στο συνημμένο αρχείο έχω ένα εκτελέσιμο που κατέβασα από το internet το οποίο δείχνει την συμπεριφορά του 3914 και βάζοντας τις τιμές που έδωσες δείχνει να λειτουργεί σωστά.

Θα δοκιμάσω και θα σου πώ τα αποτελέσματα!

Ευχαριστώ

Τάσος

----------


## navar

Τάσο ωραίο πρόγραμμα φαίνεται αυτό !
θα ήταν καταπληκτικό αν δούλευε και στα 7αρια μου !
εσύ που το δουλεύεις ?
μήπως δεν το ανέβασες σωστά ?

----------


## sv4lqcnik

κωστα φτιαξε και ενα κουτι με xp οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο βαλε ενα 2,4 Ρ2-3- κανενα γιγα RΑΜ η κανενα ολα σε ενα στο χαμ φετος το κοφτο οτι θα εχει πολυ πραμα πεθαμενο και σχεδον τσαμπα κοντα εισαι ελα δεν θα χασεις

----------


## navar

> κωστα φτιαξε και ενα κουτι με xp οχι τιποτα σπουδαιο βαλε ενα 2,4 Ρ2-3- κανενα γιγα RΑΜ η κανενα ολα σε ενα στο χαμ φετος το κοφτο οτι θα εχει πολυ πραμα πεθαμενο και σχεδον τσαμπα κοντα εισαι ελα δεν θα χασεις



μην μασάς λόγω δουλειάς , έχω ένα σκασμο τέτοια μηχανήματα (dell k compaq) και έχω καταντήσει το καθένα να το έχω για άλλη χρήση , θα καταντήσω στο τέλος μέχρι και για την ζωγραφική των windows να έχω αποκλειστικό PC !!!

PS: ανοίγω και μια μπυρίτσα γιατί η νύχτα προμηνύεται μεγάλη !

----------


## TasosM

> Τάσο ωραίο πρόγραμμα φαίνεται αυτό !
> θα ήταν καταπληκτικό αν δούλευε και στα 7αρια μου !
> εσύ που το δουλεύεις ?
> μήπως δεν το ανέβασες σωστά ?



Κωνσταντίνε καλησπέρα, 

στα 7αρια που δοκίμασα έκανε "νάζια" γιατί δεν είχα τα runtime της VB5. 

Δοκίμασε να πας εδώ : http://support.microsoft.com/kb/172991/EN-US/ και να κατεβάσεις αυτό το cab http://activex.microsoft.com/controls/vb5/msvbvm50.cab . 

Άνοιξέ το, πάρε το .dll από μέσα, βάλτο στον ίδιο φάκελο με το .exe και λογικά θα παίξει. Το δοκίμασα σε 7 32bit και έπαιξε μια χαρα! Σε 64bit δεν δοκίμασα.


Τάσος

----------


## TasosM

Έφτιαξα το κύκλωμα και επανήλθα. Η συμπεριφορά του είναι καλή αν εξαιρέσουμε το γεγονός ότι δεν ανάβει ποτέ το τελευταίο LED (το 10ο).

Ποιο συγκεκριμένα :
κύκλωμα_μετρήσει&#962.JPG
(οι αποκλίσεις στο Vout δεν ήταν μεγάλες όμως, πχ αντί για 1.677 εγώ μετρούσα ~1.70 και αντί για 1.818 έβλεπα ~1.84)

Α και το "slosh filter" μάλλον δουλεύει σωστά γιατί υπάρχει καθυστέρηση στην αλλαγή της ένδειξης.

Για να ανάβει και το τελευταίο LED να μικρύνω λίγο την αντίσταση από το RefADj προς τη γείωση; Επίσης ενώ το LM317 είναι σε νορμάλ θερμοκρασία (προφανώς γιατί δεν τραβάει ζόρι) το LM7805 ζεσταίνετε σε τέτοιο βαθμό που δεν το ακουμπάς με το χέρι… Να του βάλω μια ψυκτρούλα ή είναι το normal του;

Τάσος

----------


## GeorgeVita

Η αντίσταση των 390Ω στο LM317L ρυθμίζει το ρεύμα μέτρησης. Μικρές αποκλίσεις από την ονομαστική τιμή μεταφέρονται στην τάση Vsense χωρίς να χάνεται η γραμμικότητα της μέτρησης. Η τάση στο REFout/Rhigh πόση είναι; Αυτή καθορίζει την τάση που θα ανάψει το 10ο LED. Αν η τάση στο SIGin είναι μεγαλύτερη από την τάση στο REFout πρέπει να ανάβει το LED#10 (αν όχι υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα). Αυτή η μέγιστη τάση διαιρεμένη διά 10 είναι το βήμα από LED σε LED και ταυτόχρονα το "κατώφλι" ανάμματος του LED#1 γι'αυτό και δεν ανάβει τίποτα όταν "αδειάσει". Κάποιο "κόλπο" με διόδους ή optocoupler ίσως να μπορούσε να ανάψει ένα ακόμη LED. 

Η ένδειξη είναι "αργή" για να καλύψει το κούνημα. Πιό γρήγορη θα γίνει με μικρότερο ηλεκτρολυτικό αντί του 100μF.

Βάλε ψήκτρα στο LM7805. Επέλεξα regulator στα 5V για να είμαστε 100% σίγουροι για την ασφάλεια στο αισθητήριο. Αν είμαστε σίγουροι ότι επιτρέπεται τάση 8 ή 9V θα μπορούσες να βάλεις τα 7808 ή 7809 που πήρες μοιράζοντας τις θερμοκρασίες στο regulator και το LM3914. Ο τρόπος οδήγησης των LED από το LM3914 είναι γραμμικός, δηλαδή όσα ανάβουν "τραβάνε" διαρκώς ρεύμα άρα έχουμε ρεύμα έως 115mA επί 12V=1.3W

G

----------


## TasosM

Καλησπέρα και πάλι,

Η τάση στο SIGIN : 1,710V
H τάση στο REFout : 1,757V

edit: Στο Vsense (πριν τις αντιστάσεις που γράφω ποιο κάτω) μετράω 1,820V
Μήπως τι ζημιά μας την κάνει η 27Κ και η 1Κ που έχουμε σε σειρά (στο "φίλτρο" για το κούνημα της βενζίνης) ;

edit: Βραχυκυκλώνοντας την 27Κ το 10ο LED ανάβει κανονικά αλλά χάνουμε την καθυστέρηση στην αλλαγή ένδειξης.

 Να βάλω μεγαλύτερο πυκνωτή και να μικρύνω την αντίσταση; Λογικά μεγαλύτερος πυκνωτής = μεγαλύτερη καθυστέρηση ή το έχω καταλάβει λάθος;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Οι αντιστάσεις στο REFadj είναι 510Ω και 1500Ω (1.5ΚΩ=1Κ5).
Η αντίσταση 1500Ω ρυθμίζει και το ρεύμα των LED στα 8.3mA.
Είναι σωστές αυτές οι τιμές;
G

----------


## TasosM

> ...
> Είναι σωστές αυτές οι τιμές;
> G



Η μία είναι σωστή, η άλλη όχι  :Unsure:  ... Η μία είναι 1.5Κ (καφέ/πράσινο/κόκκινο) ενώ η άλλη είναι 560Ω (πράσινο/μπλέ/καφέ)... Μου έδωσε αυτές προφανώς γιατί δεν είχε 510 κ δεν θα το καταλάβαινα αν δεν τις ξανακοίταγα τώρα. Μ' αρέσει που τις κόλλησα κι όλας και το μπλέ δε μου έβγαλε τα μάτια! 

Αυτή μας κάνει τη ζημιά ε;

----------


## GeorgeVita

Αντί της 560Ω μπορείς να βάλεις παράλληλα 2x 1KΩ (αποτέλεσμα 500Ω).
Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις παράλληλα στην 560Ω μια 4700Ω (4Κ7).
G

----------


## TasosM

> Αντί της 560Ω μπορείς να βάλεις παράλληλα 2x 1KΩ (αποτέλεσμα 500Ω).
> Εναλλακτικά μπορείς να βάλεις παράλληλα στην 560Ω μια 4700Ω (4Κ7).
> G



Επιτυχία! Έβαλα μία 4.7Κ παράλληλα με την 560Ω όπως μου είπες και άναψε και το 10ο LED. 

Ιδού το... "τερατούργημα" χαχα (δείξτε κατανόηση, είχα ξεχάσει πως πιάνουν το κολλητήρι και... λίμα για να φέρω την πλακέτα στα ίσα της δεν είχα). 

P7070001.JPGP7070002.jpg

Το 7805 το έχω στον αέρα με καλώδια (το ξεκόλλησα) για να μπει η ψυκτρούλα όταν θα το βάλω στο κουτάκι του. Τα λed στην φωτογραφία τα κόλλησα στα γρήγορα σε ένα κομματάκι της διάτρητης που περίσσεψε για να κάνω τις δοκιμές. Περιμένω να έρθει και το led bar graph display από το ebay για να δω πως θα φτιάξω και κάτι σαν οργανάκι για να μην πετάξω τα led απλά πάνω στο κοντέρ και γίνει σαν τον KITT...

Το datasheet του display αναφέρει :
displayspecs.jpg

Οπότε πιστεύω ότι τα mA μας φτάνουν, θα δείξει βέβαια όταν το συνδέσω και το δοκιμάσω.

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια και ειδικά τον *Γιώργο (GeorgeVita)* για τον χρόνο του, τους υπολογισμούς και το κύκλωμα που σχεδίασε. Θα επανέλθω με φωτογραφίες όταν το συμμαζέψω λίγο και το τοποθετήσω στο hondaki!

Τάσος

----------


## r1teo

γεια σας ...να κάνω μια ερώτηση ...έχω το ίδιο μηχανάκι και εγώ με γνήσιο φλοτέρ που βγάζει ένα πράσινο και ένα κίτρινο καλώδιο ...πήρα αυτό το όργανο το σύνδεσα και το πρόβλημα μου είναι ότι δεν έχει καθυστέρηση στην ένδειξη όταν κινείται το μηχανάκι και αναβοσβήνουν τα led.σταματημένο  επανέρχεται και δείχνει κανονικά....μπορώ να κάνω κάτι να έχει καθυστέρηση στην ένδειξη;;;;ευχαριστω$_57.JPG

----------


## tasarasch

> Εγώ θα έλεγα γιατί δεν δοκιμάζετε ενα απλό και ταπεινό vu-meter?



αν το vu-meter συνδεθει με τον δεικτη στο καντραν? θα δουλεψει?

----------

